# new CT law



## firefighter39

Conn. bill bars picture-taking at emergencies - Local News from Myrecordjournal.com


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

It'll get shot down as Uncostitutional I think.


----------



## LGriffin

> The House of Representatives voted unanimously in favor of the bill, which stems from a 2009 incident in New London when a city police officer used his cell phone to take pictures of a dead body and emailed them to four friends.


It's sad that there has to be legislation to make idiots do the right thing.


----------

